# Bulova MoonWatch Chronograph Reset



## Castello Dunhill (Aug 22, 2015)

The 1/10th Subdial seems to only reset to 5.5

Isn't is supposed to reset straight up back to Zero?

Where is it resetting tom is where the chronograph stops after 30 seconds of continuous running, then it just resets to that spot.

Is this normal? If not, is there anything I can do?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Check the owner's manual. There's a reset procedure to re-center the hand. It's something like pull the crown out all the way until the lower seconds dial stops, and then press either the top or bottom chrono pusher. The manual will say which is which.


----------



## Castello Dunhill (Aug 22, 2015)

Perfect, it was the lower pusher. All is good now, got it re-centered. Thank you


----------



## Castello Dunhill (Aug 22, 2015)

Next question:

What is the best way to clean the watch? 

Obviously it is not a divers watch, so it cannot be submerged in water for a cleaning. 

But can you offer some advice on cleaning an only semi water resistant watch such as this?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Castello Dunhill said:


> Next question:
> 
> What is the best way to clean the watch?
> 
> ...


It's water resistant to 50 meters, so it can handle some water, and I even go swimming with a 50m Seiko regularly.

That being said, a damp soft cloth should do the job just fine for all but the worst dirt. For smudges, I'll just breathe on it and wipe it with a t-shirt like it was a pair of glasses.

DO NOT run it under the faucet, the water pressure can exceed the pressure of the water resistance rating.

Enjoy the watch! I've had mine for two months and I flipping love it.


----------

